

Number of views indicator of application YC status? - TrevorM1

From previous applicants perspective, did you feel the number of video views is a valid indicator of whether your application makes it past the pre-screening? ie 1 view = no go, 1 to 5 = maybe, 5+ = interview
======
jeffreyshaw
In marketing analytics there is a saying... "Don't waste time testing things
that don't give you actionable metrics".

Meaning... 1 view, 5 views, 100 views... what will you do differently even if
you knew this info? Not a thing :)

So spend your time working on your business. Thursday will be here soon
enough.

